# Pitbull puppy may be Vizsla?



## ripryanne (Sep 18, 2021)

So my boyfriend and I got a "pitbull" puppy from the shelter a few months back. Since she's been growing we've noticed she doesn't look like most pit bulls. I put a picture of her through google search engine and vizsla was the first option. Her siblings had white with brown spots so I think she may be mixed with vizsla and pitbull! If anyone can give their two cents that would be amazing !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don’t see any vizsla in her, but you have a very cute puppy.


----------



## GrettaTheVizsla (Aug 27, 2021)

I do not think she's a V. Sometimes pits look like Vizslas and vice versa 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ripryanne (Sep 18, 2021)

GrettaTheVizsla said:


> I do not think she's a V. Sometimes pits look like Vizslas and vice versa 🤷‍♀️


understandable, the only reason why i say so is because her mannerisms are very different from my four other pitties. she's also very tall compared to them and they're full grown while she's only four months. ill try and take better pictures of her posture


----------



## dsteinschneider (Mar 13, 2015)

Your puppy has more the Pitbull ears and her nose isn't as long as a Vizsla but I say, as an owner of what we think is a Vizsla mix that it's possible. Here's our mix. This dog can run like no other we've owned.


----------



## edanter (Feb 16, 2021)

I do see Vizsla in your puppy, especially in the eyes, nose color, and lips. You can always get a dna test for her. She might have competing terrier/bird dog behaviors. But I’m sure she is a loving and lovely dog no matter what. Enjoy!


----------



## dsteinschneider (Mar 13, 2015)

She is an exceptional dog, she communicates differently than our past beagles,shepherds and retrievers. I can tell what she needs just by the look in her eyes. To the OP, I see the same in your puppy, you're going to have some great times with her.


----------



## sherinmath (10 mo ago)

Omg! Your baby looks exactly like ours! we think she could be a pit vizsla too. Are you considering a DNA test?


----------



## chefstano (9 mo ago)

dsteinschneider said:


> Your puppy has more the Pitbull ears and her nose isn't as long as a Vizsla but I say, as an owner of what we think is a Vizsla mix that it's possible. Here's our mix. This dog can run like no other we've owned.
> 
> View attachment 103699


wow! your dog looks a lot like my Cleo who we were told was a purebred lab..yeah right.


----------



## dsteinschneider (Mar 13, 2015)

@chefstano - my son thinks Sasha is part lab. I think all the dogs in this thread are part V, your's does seem like lab/vizsla, the rest possibly pitbull/vizsla plus who knows what else 😀


----------



## DenzelDaOn (6 mo ago)

This is my baby,thought she was a pit when i got her but i never seen a Pitbull run as fast as she does and jumps as high. And her way of communication is so different from my other pitbull.


----------



## BossnRipley (5 mo ago)

dsteinschneider said:


> Your puppy has more the Pitbull ears and her nose isn't as long as a Vizsla but I say, as an owner of what we think is a Vizsla mix that it's possible. Here's our mix. This dog can run like no other we've owned.
> 
> View attachment 103699





dsteinschneider said:


> Your puppy has more the Pitbull ears and her nose isn't as long as a Vizsla but I say, as an owner of what we think is a Vizsla mix that it's possible. Here's our mix. This dog can run like no other we've owned.
> 
> View attachment 103699


Your puppy looks just like my Boss down to the spot on his nose. We have not found out his DNA yet but we think his mix is Lab/Pit/Pointer He loves to fetch and play in the water. The pointer could be Vizsla.


----------



## dsteinschneider (Mar 13, 2015)

They do look similar - the lab/pit/pointer theory is how we're leaning also.


----------



## stymkiw66 (3 mo ago)

Shelter workers are not highly paid, and in many cases, just don't care. Thye will put PIT on anything with short hair. ANYTHING. If a purple dog walked in the door and it had short hair - PIT, purebred Vislas have been marked as pits. A true pittie is short, heavy set, very WIDE broad nose and head. Your dog is part V. No matter what, your dog is no pit. Possible tiny bit of part pit, but not a full. This is also how shelters get dogs killed. Only 1 in 600 pits make it out of a shelter alive. They are WONDERFUL dogs. GET THEM FIXED. Your dog is great- and enjoy!!


----------

